# We're gonna have triplets!!!



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a pigeon couple nesting on the unused pots on my window ledge for the past 3 months. It's been the same couple throughout. Initially they used to get scared whenever I used to be around. But later they became very friendly and were a joy especially when their 2 eggs hatched on dec 26th and 27th 2009 respectively. But that's a different story which I'll post some other day. 

Last month the female laid 2 eggs again on the 27th and 29th. But on the 1st of this month she laid a 3rd egg. All the 3 eggs seem comparitively smaller than the 2 she laid in dec. The pigeons are not so friendly anymore since both the earlier squabs died a few days before they laid these new eggs. The elder and smarter one I think was taken away by some predator. I was so upset that I shooed away both the parents. Later that night I took the younger squab in, as he was alone and obviously scared too due to the near death experience. Little did I know that he would be more scared all night indoors. He even fell into the water bowl at night and half-died from cold. Next morning I kept him out again with his parents but he was so dazed he fell from the nest like a stone and smashed his head on the ground. 

Anyway, I read on this forum that the 3 egg probabilty is 0.05%. What I'd like to know is what are the chances of all the 3 eggs hatching successfully.


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

What type of pigeon is it? I read that mourning doves can lay 3-4 eggs.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

No they r not doves. They r feral pigeons, that's why I posted this under wild feral pigeons. The regular gray with 2 dark bands across their wings. As I've mentioned, they did lay 2 eggs the first time back in dec 2009 and the squabs hatched in the last week of dec, were 3 weeks and the parents began courting again. Both the 4 week old squabs died within a span of 18 hours (on Jan 23rd) and the parents were already ready for the next batch. Courting, nest building, etc. So when both the squabs died she laid the first egg on Jan 26th. It was sad seeing them sit in the empty pots now. But then this batch of eggs started coming and life still goes on. Maybe this trauma of child-loss might have triggered the 3rd egg. A sort of consolation. It clearly affected the father's behaviour. The mother just carried on life as usual. But he just sulked. She seemed to trying to tell him that everything's stil alright. Maybe the 3rd egg was her consolation gift to the bereaved father, who just couldn't come to terms with the loss.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

After waiting for over a week for a reply to my above question, to whether all the 3 eggs would successfully hatch, I think the wait is over. As tomorrow, the 14th of feb, it's officially the 18th day of incubation. And I suppose the first squab should hatch tomorrow. I check every 5-10 mins for the past 3 days, much to the ire of the angry irritable father. And even check 15-20 times in the night, only to shock and embarass the meek, shy mom. I really hope that each of the 3 eggs hatch in due course. I can't wait to hear the noisy squeaking of the squabs once again. By the way, due to my above-mentioned excited stalking, lately me and the father don't see eye to eye. We used to be absolute matey.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck. No need to check every 5 minutes though. You can usually see some cracks in the eggs about a day before they hatch, so look out. Try not to disturb them too much. I know it's hard though.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Prakashpc,
Hey there  Interesting post, I'ld love to know if all 3 eggs hatched. Please keep us updated, thanks and good luck  Peace, YaSin


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if she and her mate are keeping them all warm, yes all could be fertile and hatch. you need to give them time till atleast the 25th day, and leave them alone and stop looking as it could delay the hatching.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

Well thanks all. I don't see any cracks yet but I see something like veins on 2 of them. When the previous batch hatched, I wasn't any curious about the babies, till the day they actually came out. I saw the eggs and a few days later I saw the first squab just out of the egg.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

Finally the wait is over and the first baby hatched today on the 14th feb 2010. I didn't take pictures because it was darkish and I didn't want to flash on the poor soul, who's probably an inch long and weighs just a few grams. Cute little fella! I did shoot a video of the hatching process though. I'll take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

*Hello world!*

Alright, I can't wait till tomorrow to take the pictures. Therefore these are the screencaps from the "I am born" video which I shot while the baby was actually hatching. Notice his bum is still stuck in the shell. I'll take some proper hi-res pics first thing in the morning.


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

So Cute :]


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well well well, aint' that somethin! how sweet!


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

*Morning glory!*

"Good morning! I'm not a minor anymore. I'm 18 now. 18 hours old. I even take care of my 2 young siblings."


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful pics. I see the second egg is starting to crack too, so I imagine you have two youngsters by now.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

*Enter #2*

The 2nd baby hatched today. Exactly 23 hrs after the 1st one did yesterday. Now. Coming back to my original question on this thread. Baby #1 hatched on the 19th day and baby #2 hatched on the 18th day, which is today. The 3rd egg was laid on the 1st of this month, 4 days after the 2nd one was laid. So it probably won't hatch before the 18th of feb. I read on this forum that whenever the period between 2 hatchings is more than 44 hrs or so, there's low chance that the baby would survive. In our case the period would be well over 3 days. Anyway there's no cracks or veins on the eggs yet. Any ideas, members? Thank you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What sweeties!

Thanks for sharing, I hope they thrive and live long and happy lives!


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you Treesa.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute little things. The third baby, if it hatches may have trouble competing for food, as the other two will have gotten a head start.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh thanks Jay. Yes and presuming the egg hatches on the 18th day which wud be 18th of this month, these 2 wud already have a headstart. Plus I'm worried about the fact that, it seems the father hasn't got any crop milk. I never saw him feeding the last 2 days. It seems that since he was mostly on guard on the last few days of incubation (he is very territorial and doesn't like any living being/creature in about a 15 mtr periphery, would even chase another pigeon sitting on the neighbours ledge), hence has barely warmed the eggs. Therefore, probably he hasn't generated any milk. I might be wrong, but that's what I read on a thread here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about whether or not he has crop milk. You don't know that he hasn't fed yet. You can't possibly be watching them all the time. He's being protective of his nest and babies. Later on as the babies get a bit older, he will take on most of the feeding. Just let them be and see what happens. They may turn out to be fine parents.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

*Today : Age 2/1 days*

"Now I'm 2 days old. And the younger sis (I think), resting her head on my strong shoulders, is a day old. And I'm trying to communicate with our youngest, who I think is a crab, cus he lives in a shell."


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cute shot.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

*name the babies pls*

Please follow my other thread too and help me name the babies.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/help-names-for-the-babies-42894.html


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Why aren't the parents on the nest? Mine never left the babies at the age even for a few minutes. I hope the last one still survives.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

If the father's guarding the nest, he'd never allow me anywhere near the nest. But luckily mom's over the nest most times. She just walks away whenever I go near the nest, leaving the entire nest to me. But the dad would fight tooth and nail, even if I try to put his seed in the nest, while it's his turn on the nest. But when he's not guarding the nest, he even eats out of my hand.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you bother them too much they will possibly abandon those babies. You should really leave them alone until they are older. The parents just get upset. Let them have their privacy and tend to their babies. You could mess everything up by being there so much.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

cool pictures!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Prakashpc,
Very cute shots, LUV the captions...BUT...I have to agree with 'Jay3'...dont meddle with the babies too much..it will cause the parents to abandon them..I'm sure that's not what u want. Wish you good luck, hoping the 3rd one hatches, peace, YaSin


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

great pic!.....I do not think the third will hatch if it has not already...but wait it out. if it does, go get some handrearing formula as I really think you would need to take it in and feed it yourself. it would be too far behind the others. If it did hatch it would have reserves from the yolk for a day to stay alive.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all, my wife just called me to inform that the 3rd egg has hatched. It had cracked since yesterday. But one peculiar thing is the mom had stopped warming the egg since yesterday. It has been lying away from her since yesterday evening and even during the night. And as I was afraid, yes. My wife told me that the mother has not once taken in the baby under her, nor fed her. The baby's bouncing all over the nest, squeaking. My wife thinks it might not survive till I return from work. She won't touch it. And we both are against hand-rearing wild-life, but our heart goes out for the baby. 
Well. Whatever other members might think but we watch them through the dark window panes. So they don't know we r watching, unless the lights r on. And it's our study-room window, which is on the upper floor and has two windows with about 2 ft by 4 ft vacant area between the 2 windows. So the nest is in a warm place. The study happens to be my favourite room in the house as well. I spent my weekends in the study and all you have to do look towards the window and there they are. Again. They can't see me. Some won't believe it but the pigeons are happy every time we open the window to put seed. And I've made it a habit to put seed or change the water every time I open the window. The pigeons have made this their home since the past 8 months or so. 
Anyway my wife further informs me that, the mum's being wicked with the new-born. She even thrashed the new-born with her beak and is digging the ground around the baby, as if she wants to bury her alive or something, while both the other babies r happily napping. Dad's not looking into it either. Is this normal behaviour? I'll keep you all posted as to what happens next. But whatever the parents decision, we won't interfere.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

That's so sad. Poor little guy, but I guess nature knows best. You're probably doing the right thing. I can imagine myself moving the little baby into between it's siblings and hoping Mom doesn't notice, but I doubt that would work. Anyway good luck and let us know how it goes. Pity they only thought to throw the little guy out after he hatched or lest only just before.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you Mal. I came home early today. She still won't touch the baby. In fact the poor guy is lying quiet now, sideways, away from her. Very still, but an occasional gasp and a shudder. My wife told me he was tossing and turning and writhing from the moment he was born. He did everything to get his mum's attention. He must've lost whatever energy he had into doing that. My wife adds, she tossed him around and attacked his belly with right-left strokes of her beak, the first time he came near her face. Later he even tried to climb the pot (nest) walls to get out of it, she said. Right now he looks a shrivelled pink mass. Like a baby hamster. Lying on it's side like a baby with his feet clutched tight to it's body and his wings look exactly like a baby's arms. I didn't even bother taking a picture, as it's sad and I don't wanna keep this memory of this poor thing's nightmare. 
Another thing that I notice is she's busy digging the ground all the time. She is just attacking the ground and tossing the soil inside out. This, I'm told, started after the baby hatched. Dunno what's going on. 
Some might suggest that I must help and take the baby in. But there's no point cus his parents are alive and both have been there right through. They know the best. Anyway now it's dark, so we draw the window curtains. We leave it all to nature and let's hope he is alive and well in the morning.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if you're not going to do anything to help it, then it seems that just reporting how it is being misused and tortured seems pretty morbid to me. I don't understand how anyone could watch that and report on it, and do nothing to help the poor thing. You could at least have taken him inside and put him somewhere quiet to starve and die in peace, instead of watching him being picked on. That's horrible.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Well if you're not going to do anything to help it, then it seems that just reporting how it is being misused and tortured seems pretty morbid to me. I don't understand how anyone could watch that and report on it, and do nothing to help the poor thing. You could at least have taken him inside and put him somewhere quiet to starve and die in peace, instead of watching him being picked on. That's horrible.


EXACTLY ON THE NOSE! YOU ARE 100% RIGHT!... Im speechless and so pi**ed off. The young one needs to be fed and nourished reguardless of who does it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Anyone who can just sit by and watch that, and not be moved to intervene, just has no heart or empathy for another of Gods creatures. You come on and report all this on a forum where there are many who go sooooooooo far out of their way to help a bird in trouble. People who care about another living being. And you coldly report the facts as if it doesn't touch you at all. And if it does, then not enough. Give me a break on nature knowing what it is doing. And if you should have a heart attack, would you NOT want someone to do CPR and save you? Or would you tell them to go away because they are interfering with nature? Just tell them that nature knows what it is doing, and it must just be your time to go! I guess babies should just be left in dumpsters too. Come on! We are ALL Gods creatures! And if one is in trouble, the one who stands by and does nothing, is guilty of killing that animal, just as if they did it themselves. The act of omission. That makes you guilty of letting this little one not only die, but to be pecked at and injured as well. I have known dogs with more feelings for another animal.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's unnatural for pigeons to lay three fertile eggs, which could very well be why they acted so strangely towards it. Probably didn't see it as their own. But because it was such a special little guy/girl, I would have taken it in and reared it myself. Raising 3 babies is hard enough on domestic birds who are given a nice supply of food and water, and a cozy home. But for a pair of ferals, life is hard enough with just 2! So I just wouldn't have been able to stand by and watch, is all I'm saying. I can understand not wanting to mess with nature, but you already have by handling the babies...?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Well if you're not going to do anything to help it, then it seems that just reporting how it is being misused and tortured seems pretty morbid to me. I don't understand how anyone could watch that and report on it, and do nothing to help the poor thing. You could at least have taken him inside and put him somewhere quiet to starve and die in peace, instead of watching him being picked on. That's horrible.




I agree with you. The shame of it all is that mankind interfers with nature on his own behalf...all the time. So to say nautre must take her course in this instance...when the situation has a remedy...is criminal.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Shame on everyone for chasing Prakashpc away. While I agree that I would certainly have done something to try help the little guy Prakashpc is new to this forum and doesn't know how to look after pigeons. They are wild pigeons on his balcony and not pets. Nobody at any stage offered him any advice on what to do or what would happen when the third baby hatched. I'm sure this must have happened before, that the parents reject the third egg. Even so Prakashpc is in no position to bring the baby in and feed it and bring it up by hand. It all happened so fast, within a day of hatching, what could he do. And if you think he is so insensitive, what about the pigeon parents. They are the ones rejecting the baby and pigeons are pretty much the most loving creatures I know.

It's really not fair to be so harsh on our members. Nature is cruel. Ever watched the discovery channel. This stuff happens all the time. Do you people just switch off the TV. Should someone like David Attenborough be treated this badly. I mean he does the same thing. What kind of life would this poor baby have anyway?

Obviously Prakashpc feels pain for this little guy but really what can he do? Take it in for the night and keep it warm and it still dies. That will be even harder. I just don't think it is fair to be so harsh on people.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

malfunctional said:


> Shame on everyone for chasing Prakashpc away. While I agree that I would certainly have done something to try help the little guy Prakashpc is new to this forum and doesn't know how to look after pigeons. They are wild pigeons on his balcony and not pets. Nobody at any stage offered him any advice on what to do or what would happen when the third baby hatched. I'm sure this must have happened before, that the parents reject the third egg. Even so Prakashpc is in no position to bring the baby in and feed it and bring it up by hand. It all happened so fast, within a day of hatching, what could he do. And if you think he is so insensitive, what about the pigeon parents. They are the ones rejecting the baby and pigeons are pretty much the most loving creatures I know.
> 
> It's really not fair to be so harsh on our members. Nature is cruel. Ever watched the discovery channel. This stuff happens all the time. Do you people just switch off the TV. Should someone like David Attenborough be treated this badly. I mean he does the same thing. What kind of life would this poor baby have anyway?
> 
> Obviously Prakashpc feels pain for this little guy but really what can he do? Take it in for the night and keep it warm and it still dies. That will be even harder. I just don't think it is fair to be so harsh on people.


I had posted for him to get hand rearing formula if the third egg were to hatch... I knew the last one would probably need help so he was advised. he wants to hold them and take their picture and give them names, but not save a life? the Shame is on him/her. end of story. not to worry I will no longer post on this topic or thread.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Next time when the typhoon comes around, will we all sit in the park and say let nature take its turn and stop from running away ? When you see a kid affected by the polio or small pox, let nature take its turn ?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

This is a very hard subject here and I just discovered this thread this is going to start some crap I know but I have to wonder what I would do and I am no expert here and if I brought the baby in at that age and separated from its parents--it would die--and I would have to watch it die--maybe I would try to fit it between the babies but that would jeopadize them as well and if I had pigeons with babies about the same age maybe I would sneak it unto them but I don't and I am not a wildlife rehabber or vet but I do know one thing---a person told me this who was a mountain climber and they experience near death by freezing but they were saved they said that they went to sleep and did not feel anything at all and it was real peaceful---I hope this makes you all feel better somewhat and what could this forum member really do and I am sure he would have tried to save it if he could--he or she is a beautiful person even to take the time to ponder this very bad situation---sad affair---c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

c.hert said:


> This is a very hard subject here and I just discovered this thread this is going to start some crap I know but I have to wonder what I would do and I am no expert here and if I brought the baby in at that age and separated from its parents--it would die--and I would have to watch it die--maybe I would try to fit it between the babies but that would jeopadize them as well and if I had pigeons with babies about the same age maybe I would sneak it unto them but I don't and I am not a wildlife rehabber or vet but I do know one thing---a person told me this who was a mountain climber and they experience near death by freezing but they were saved they said that they went to sleep and did not feel anything at all and it was real peaceful---I hope this makes you all feel better somewhat and what could this forum member really do and I am sure he would have tried to save it if he could--he or she is a beautiful person even to take the time to ponder this very bad situation---sad affair---c.hert



C.hert...I save sick or injured baby Pigeons all the time. I have sucessfully raised them from just hatched age. Even if the poster didn't know how to do so himself, there are people all over the world that can do what I do and probaly one near him. We all had to start with the first one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

c.hert said:


> *and what could this forum member really do and I am sure he would have tried to save it if he could--*c.hert


I am not trying to argue with you c.hert, but he already has stated that he would not try to save the baby, as he didn't believe in interfering with nature. Well isn't that what we all do all the time, when our birds are sick and we take them to the vet or give them medication? And if they didn't know how to raise the poor little thing, there are a lot of members on here to help them, maybe even someone to take the bird and help it. No. There is no excuse for just watching an animal suffer and do nothing at all to help it. Guess it all depends on how much heart you have. Too many find it easier to just "Let nature take it's course", unless of course it affects them.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

That's what my parents tell me all the time, when I pick up birds. Actually, it's what most people say. I get sooooo angry! They say, release the birds and let the nature take its course. It's NOT nature when you're sending them straight to death. It's just more convenient, because they do not make mess in the house, you don't have to feed them, wake up at ungodly hours and spend all your free (and non-free) time with the baby. Picking up a wild bird is a responsibility, but if you have some heart, is something you have to do.
Probably there was some other person in London, or at least in England, to take care of the poor baby. He had already interfered by picking up the babies!


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright. Thanks everyone for keeping this thread alive while I was away. The baby is now 4 days old. Still frail and small, but very active. I spent the whole weekend nursing him (sometimes with a heavy heart and tears in my eyes). Earlier I even felt it slipping away at times. My wife called an aunt who lives in Wales and has lots of pets. She suggested we feed it and put it back in the nest. Eventually they will take the baby in. And she suggested we feed it natural yogurt for the first 5 days, as it yet had to have it's parents' pigeon milk. I fed it some yogurt through a tube on the very first day and put it back. The mum still won't take her in. And there she was lying in a corner of the nest, crop full. Mum would very slowly nudge her away. I called the aunt again and she suggested I swap the other 2 for some time, just leaving this baby in the nest. It worked. I took the 2 older healthy babies in while they were still dozing and let them continue their slumber after putting them in a makeshift nest made out of an old sock, and I closed the window. The parents looked around and about for awhile and finally took #3 in. As if, at least we have this one. After about 5 mins I slipped the other 2 back in. Mum even fed #3 later that night but doesn't do that very often. So I still do hand feed it twice a day. 
Another big worry is the father, who has yet to come to terms with the fact that he has a 3rd child too. He obviously is angry and gets irritated when he's guarding the nest, so much that he keeps moving away whenever #3 tries to snuggle up to him. The other day he slapped the kid when he was squirming and running up to the edge of the nest. He flew out of the nest and fell on the wooden planks about 6 inches below. Therefore now I take him in when the father's on the nest and feed him and keep him warm. I used a heating pad first but he likes the warm water bottle. But he still prefers his mum and elder bro and sis. I put him back as soon as she takes over the nest. Even in the night she nicely puts him right under her between her legs. I only saw her feeding him twice. I even saw dad getting cosy to him yesterday evening. He tucked him in, picked up nasty bits of dirt from #3's face. Nice!
I take him in only when his crop is empty. He has been the center of attention and all we talked about over the weekend was him. I hardly notice the other two. I go to the window only to make sure he is well. I'll be on a 2 day leave starting tomorrow, just to see him get through the first week of his life. I'll keep you all posted. 

(P.S. : No pictures till he becomes healthy and well. I hope to get a family pic - him and the other 2 with the parents.)


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow. That is awesome. I'm so glad that he is doing well. Well done Prakashpc. I hope he pulls through. You have done the right thing! You will now have a friend for life. How are you doing with the names?


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Deleted message


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Well this is quite a thread! I just started reading it this morning, and after the 1st post I was a little hesitant to continue reading because of the details of the 1st babies dying. But I did continue and soon started to regret it 
I, myself could not have sat back and watched that poor baby suffer like that.
Then I get to the last post where they decided to intervene!
Nature is cruel, but that doesn't make it right. And I'm soooo glad they decided to help this little one. He's fighting and deserves a chance to live - and I would do whatever it took to give him that chance. I hope the little one makes it.
And I also hope the previous "predator" issue has been resolved for the sake of the new babies.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Good luck man  You can always leave a message here in PT in case you need any help, there are a lot of experienced pigeon lovers here


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

Well thank you msfreebird. I'm not sure whether the predator issue is resolved. But one thing I noticed is if I keep the window partly open, no predators lurk around. The windows were closed and the curtains drawn when we lost the first baby. Sad memory. I think of him often. He would've been almost 2 months old, had he lived. Was 4 weeks old then. It's been exactly a month now. But now my heart goes out to this little fella. I can't wait to see him grow up now, with his brood, and say goodbye and fly away one fine day. 

Thank you malfunctional. Yes I'm doing whatever possible to see him through. Not many ppl, where I live, know about birds. Though I called a few people who do have other pets and I called a vet. They all unanimously said it was futile rearing a day old bird. Some people even asked me to pet hamsters and gerbils instead. Made me laugh. I told them I don't wanna necessarily have a pet, but I want this particular pigeon family who have blessed my window, to do well, while they are my guests. I still very strongly feel that he belongs with his mum and dad. He belongs out there.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

prakashpc said:


> Well thank you msfreebird. I'm not sure whether the predator issue is resolved. But one thing I noticed is if I keep the window partly open, no predators lurk around. The windows were closed and the curtains drawn when we lost the first baby. Sad memory. I think of him often. He would've been almost 2 months old, had he lived. Was 4 weeks old then. It's been exactly a month now. But now my heart goes out to this little fella. I can't wait to see him grow up now, with his brood, and say goodbye and fly away one fine day.
> 
> Thank you malfunctional. Yes I'm doing whatever possible to see him through. Not many ppl, where I live, know about birds. Though I called a few people who do have other pets and I called a vet. *They all unanimously said it was **futile rearing a day old bird.* Some people even asked me to pet hamsters and gerbils instead. Made me laugh. I told them I don't wanna necessarily have a pet, but I want this particular pigeon family who have blessed my window, to do well, while they are my guests. I still very strongly feel that he belongs with his mum and dad. He belongs out there.


NOT true! I've raised many many day old birds. 
And thank you for trying


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I read so much about what to feed and what not to. But yesterday #3's mom fed him rice. Yes. How old was he yesterday? 3 days. Before I could draw the conclusion that she is trying to kill him with all those raw grains, she fed #1 heaps of rice, wheat and various other grains. #1's beak was full of all those grains and he was trying to gulp it down and shake away some big grains which were too big for him. 

So now I feed the baby and put him back in the nest. I think his parents are happy with this arrangement. There was some tension around his birth but now it's back to normal. Dad still knocks on the window pane every morning to announce that he is hungry. And won't even an inch till I fill up his bowl with dish. He won't share it with mum. So I have to put her feed into the nest. This is how it has always been. I still won't consider them as pets. They are free. They do whatever they want, they go wherever they please. I am just their landlord, that's probably what they think I am. Everybody's free. Everyone's happy. He was just a boy before he became a father. That changed him. Well that's another story though. I'd surely have lots to tell about this smart pigeon, Mr. Dad.

Anyway, I give full marks to #3 for his perseverance. On several occasions in the first 3 days, I thought he's a goner. But he'll be 5 days tomorrow. He's a survivor. Right now he is sleeping tight right between the 2 older ones in their nest. And I'm sure he'll make peace with his mum and dad someday.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Haha, that is so funny. I'm guessing that you leave them rice in the food bowl and that's where she gets it from? Well at least Mom was trying to feed #3

So what are their ages now?


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

No of course she ventures out once everyday and is absent for an hour or two. But he never goes far. He just sits outside below the window shooing every other bird from the vicinity. And believe me, whenever he's hungry he keeps peering through the window and when it's extreme he keeps knocking on the glass pane. Both of them sure do get excited when I carry the feed bag. He sort of does an awkward dance and she has that anticipatory look in her eyes. They don't like rice. That's the last thing they eat when there's nothing else to eat. 
The ages. #1 is 8 days old today. #2 is 7 days and #3 is 4. I think every bird has a different unique personality, just like human beings.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

Not a very clear picture as this was taken through the dark glassed window, no flash. And that's the father. The two on the sides are 7/8 days old and look at #3. He's 4 days old. Well members. What do u think of his size? Is he alright?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

prakashpc, you're doing great! THANK YOU! He's adorable. Hopefully, he'll catch up, but your feeding him will make all the difference. He will have a hard time competing with the larger babies for food, so supplementing him is important. Thanks for giving this beautiful little one a chance. He deserves it. And thanks for posting the picture. All I can say is Thank God for the smart Aunt in Wales!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great job  As Jay suggested, you handfeeding him will make a clear difference and once at the moulting stage, I am pretty sure the parents will feed him more. Since he will be 5 days old now, it will be a lot more easier to feed him squab formula like Formula 3 or Kaytee Exact feed with a small syringe.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Cute picture. I'm a little confused about the nest. Originally the babies were in a hexagonal pot. Later they were in a rectangular pot and now they are back in the hexagonal pot. Do you move the babies around or am I just seeing things.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

malfunctional said:


> Cute picture. I'm a little confused about the nest. Originally the babies were in a hexagonal pot. Later they were in a rectangular pot and now they are back in the hexagonal pot. Do you move the babies around or am I just seeing things.


That was a great observation, guess I am also seeing things like you


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

Well the hexagonal pot is narrow but quite deep. It seemed like they had trouble squeezing themselves in. I was afraid they would step on the newborn babies. So I moved the eggs in the big, wide rectangular pot. As I mentioned earlier the parents won't mind much if touched the babies or eggs. Occasionally the dad does mind, but only when he is sitting on the nest. In which case I don't even bother. The rectangular pot wasn't deep enough and they had a tough time keeping the babies from falling off the edge and the biggest concern was #3. They would easily leave him out in the cold and move away in the spacious pot. Therefore I had to move them back. They have little choice in the hexagonal pot. 
They had laid the first batch of eggs in the wide, rectangular pot but when the babies hatched and began to grow, they moved to the other pots. At night the babies would sleep each in a separate pot. There were altogether 6 unused pots then. Mum used to take the hexagonal pot. After they lost the babies, this time she laid these 3 eggs in the hexagonal pot. So I guess they're better in the hexagonal since it's the nest of their choice. This time I even put those well-spaced wooden planks beneath the pots, so the babies won't fall out like the younger one did the last time.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

Well so far so good. Half day's already gone. I took a day off from work today. Not an easy thing to do. Somehow I managed. But here I am still stuck to my laptop, working, conferencing, calling from home. They won't leave me in peace, my office folks. But it's fine as long as I can keep an eye over #3's progress with his brood. Both mum and dad seem to have accepted him. He is happy. Running all over the nest all the time, standing up to get his feed, then falling but standing again. He's competing with his much able siblings for food. They don't really put a contest. They allow him. Parents don't feed him much maybe because he is so tiny. But they do feed him a little whenever it's his turn. I haven't fed him for above 24 hrs now, I think. His crop is full all the time, so I need not bother. His dad caresses him with his beak. His siblings give him the warmest spot in the nest. Mum has her eye on him all the time, as he's always running and jumping around and under her. #3 deserves this good natural life. He has earned it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't see how those babies could have gotten out of one pot and into the other. How would they accomplish that?

Oh, I see...............you're talking about the FIRST babies they had before. Okay, got it.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

How are they doing now .... ?


----------

